# Livingston luck?



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Any pointers on locating some white bass on Livingston this weekend? Our annual camping trip is here and my FIL went up early and caught two fish today. He tried P island and D island today. He generally only trolls. Any help is appreciated, I promise we will only potlick one week a year!

Jeremy


----------



## SmallDogZ (May 10, 2019)

Try old 190 road bed with lake clearing up there should be fish there. If your trolling it's usually productive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Stay north water is still bad on south end.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*livingston*

i will be at wolf creek this weekend


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Not much going on at the Roadbed. The lake has been so stirred up the whites haven't transition to the Roadbed in numbers yet. There are some pods of catfish out there. The jigging or casting bite has been much better than the trolling bite.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

whsalum said:


> Not much going on at the Roadbed. The lake has been so stirred up the whites haven't transition to the Roadbed in numbers yet. There are some pods of catfish out there. The jigging or casting bite has been much better than the trolling bite.


I graphed several pods of larger fish yesterday that appeared to be in a feeding position but wouldn't eat a slab. Might have been catfish. I have caught some 10-15 pound blues in that area while slabbing for whites.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I was afraid that was the case with this crazy weather. I will see what he wants to do. Weâ€™ve never spent much time casting for WB unless a school comes up to the surface.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

JFolm, troll deep 15 to 20â€™ 
I was on the water yesterday and fishing was excellent for good size white bass all morning.
I clicked 67 what where keepers 12 to 14â€ and lots of 8â€.
Trollers working traditional shallow spots or only trolling down to 12â€™ feet didnâ€™t do very well.

The fish have not been on top of the roadbed.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks I will give it a whirl. North end?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*North End .....*

above or below 190 bridge ?...


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Lake is a bit more clear here at Indian hills.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Above 190 is a whole different lake.hardly ever fish there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

We went one day found one school and boxed 40 fish from it. We could have stayed and caught more but we went in the heat of the day and had boys with us. We had a good time, the wind kept us from messing with the boat for the rest of the trip. Thanks all for the help!


----------



## SmallDogZ (May 10, 2019)

Jigging or trolling? We trolled the road bed yesterday but no luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

JFolm said:


> Thanks I will give it a whirl. North end?


Some schooling in bay down by state park when the wind allows.


----------

